# O32.1 vs O64.1 - breech presentation



## mkndevh@msn.com (Oct 26, 2016)

Does anyone know what the difference between O32.1 vs O64.1 is?  I code for anesthesia only, but notice different OB's code breech different ways at delivery. Is the 032.1 only used during pregnancy and only used again if delivery is planned and she doesn't go into labor?  And O64.1 only used upon onset of labor and baby is breech? Thank you!


----------



## Cmama12 (Nov 4, 2016)

Correct!


----------



## mkndevh@msn.com (Aug 17, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

